

Show HN: Our Startup's 404 Page Currently Most Popular On Site (web only) - husky
http://workfu.com/404
We built this as a bit of fun but it's been getting some great responses on Twitter
======
mrleinad
For a moment, I thought it was going to print the lyrics for the "Hello" song,
by Lionel Richie.. that would've been hilarious..

 _Hello, is it me you're looking for?

'Cause I wonder where you are

And I wonder what you do

Are you somewhere feeling lonely or is someone loving you?

Tell me how to win your heart

For I haven't got a clue

But let me start by saying I love you_

~~~
husky
Yeah it's a reference to this wonderful song ;-)

~~~
sudonim
Imagine my disappointment when I got this response:

"Searching:\> Sorry I couldn't find anything for 'Lionel Richie'. Try again."

Opportunity for an easter egg?

~~~
lemming
I tried 'Lionel' which took me to 'Lionel Rudaz'.

~~~
husky
You guys are funny ;-)

------
mds101
While quirky 404 pages like these are a nice change from the plain boring old
404 messages, I wonder if a lot of sites are losing visitors because of 404
pages like these. Has anybody got any stats about how many people see a 404
and never visit the site again?

What I would like a 404 page to do would be something like this: Take the
example of a content site, which has recently moved some pages around. If I
land on the old URL which was linked in some other post, I would like to be
transparently redirected to the new one rather than have a 404 thrown in my
face. Similarly, if the link is a typo and no such page actually exists, it
would be nice if the site tries to 'guess' where I want to go based on the URL
and then provide a list of suggestions.

~~~
hellweaver666
I'm not sure, but I have a notification setup so that I get an email whenever
a 404 is discovered. I frequently review the notifications and try to redirect
them to the right place.

Annoyingly, most of the 404's seem to be bots looking for known flaws in
WordPress, Drupal, PHPMyAdmin etc.

------
jaysonelliot
This 404 page is making me rack my brain to think of a good implementation for
a green-screen question/response UI across a whole site.

Time to pull out my box of Apple ][ diskettes and find a program that could be
reborn as a web site.

~~~
captn3m0
I've done something of a project euler like math problem based site using
jquery-console.

[1] is a screenshot of it using Wolfram Alpha to answer questions. The rest of
the browsing is mostly unix-like, in similarity to unix.xkcd.com

[2] is it showing off its latex support [1]: <http://imgur.com/v4GUH> [2]:
<http://imgur.com/MWCXe>

------
viana007
I like a brazilian 404 page. They implemented a hangman game.
<http://www.mestreseo.com.br/404>

------
eslachance
Is this supposed to be interactive? Because it's not, on Firefox 7.0.1
(doesn't respond to [Y]es [N]o.

------
easymode
wow I really like it. We should have implemented this 404 for our startup
<http://www.kaanzi.com/> . Being a command prompt for the web, something like
this would have blended in nicely.

Anyway, I love the concept. I think the app workfu is very interesting too.
Best wishes!

------
andreasklinger
What can "i look for" people? Didn't get that

Until there pretty good impression :)

~~~
husky
At the moment profiles aren't publicly listed so we are not offering an open
search. if you know the name of a user you can search them though...

------
husky
The 404 is web only btw

~~~
unwind
What is the rest? I.e. how can one access this, which to me seems to be a site
on the Web (a "web site", to many), other than "on the web"? I'm feeling my
age, here. :|

~~~
husky
I guess what I'm trying to say is that we couldn't fully implement this on
mobile due to keyboard restrictions..

~~~
Zakuzaa
Then you mean desktop, not web.

